# What is your favorite Christmas Song



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

In preparation for the video, thought I would start a post on suggestions!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I love them all but I really love Oh Holy Night and Mary, Did You Know.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

My very favourite is "So this is Christmas".


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I like "it's the Most Wonderful Time of the Year" and White Christmas


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

We used White Christmas already in previous videos. I love the Penatonix one of Mary Did you know.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It's the one that hist #1 on the singles chart in both Australia and New Zealand in 1967 - Snoopy's Christmas.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sat you Santa Claus by Loius Armstrong.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I love that song 2000 Miles by the Pretenders. I also like Fairytale of NY by The Pogues, Christmas Wrapping by the Waitresses and David Bowie and Bing Crosby's Little Drummer Boy. Oh one more-U2's Baby Please Come Home.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

One more-Ramones-Merry Christmas


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It's the Most Wonderful Time of the Year
and a few others....so many of the oldies. Up on the Rooftop, Frosty the Snowman, lots of the kids ones, and lots of the slower ones...but some make me too sad/ sentimental.

Mariah Carey - All I want for Christmas
Last Christmas - George Michael


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

32 Feet and Eight Little Tails, O Holy Night, Once in Royal David's City.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

December Prayer is beautiful. There are so many pretty ones. I had to go back and watch the videos i have done to make sure I use different songs!


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

John Lennon Christmas song So This is Christmas and 
Dance of Sugarplum Fairy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wz_f9B4pPtg

I think this would go well with all of our Sugarplum's.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obGjx8Hry3M

This one is adorable!

This one is cute too!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynFWe6TssU0


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

*LOL, alright want of video of your two singing.*

I am sure you can get a video!



mdbflorida said:


> December Prayer is beautiful. There are so many pretty ones. I had to go back and watch the videos i have done to make sure I use different songs!





edelweiss said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obGjx8Hry3M
> 
> This one is adorable!
> 
> ...


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Walter, the red baron one?



wkomorow said:


> It's the one that hist #1 on the singles chart in both Australia and New Zealand in 1967 - Snoopy's Christmas.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have to laugh, because you titled this thread with a thumbs down icon....He he. There are a few that I like for the first one hundred and eight nine times I hear them each year. So, my vote would be for any that are not used in commercials. I like the old Christmas Carols, but they are too serious for a fun video. 

I don't think you need to avoid any that you used in prior videos...if they are good, they deserve repeating.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG, I need glasses. I thought it was a question mark! 



Sylie said:


> I have to laugh, because you titled this thread with a thumbs down icon....He he. There are a few that I like for the first one hundred and eight nine times I hear them each year. So, my vote would be for any that are not used in commercials. I like the old Christmas Carols, but they are too serious for a fun video.
> 
> I don't think you need to avoid any that you used in prior videos...if they are good, they deserve repeating.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

*Her is the question mark, silly dilly.*



mdbflorida said:


> OMG, I need glasses. I thought it was a question mark!



That is hilarious. Do you remember the post that Marie made titled "My greatest fear?" She said her greatest fear was that she would use the wrongest wrong emoticon.:HistericalSmiley::wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I do remember that and Boom! It can happen. LOL :w00t:




Sylie said:


> That is hilarious. Do you remember the post that Marie made titled "My greatest fear?" She said her greatest fear was that she would use the wrongest wrong emoticon.:HistericalSmiley::wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It may be a little sad, but I love "I'll be home for Christmas ". Always did love that song...and oddly it's true for me this year, lol!! ...if only in my dreams. :innocent:


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

I can't get this song out of my mind! It's soooo cute! An ear worm ! It's called Ho Ho Ho by Alvin and the Chipmunks.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> It may be a little sad, but I love "I'll be home for Christmas ". Always did love that song...and oddly it's true for me this year, lol!! ...if only in my dreams. :innocent:


Aww Pat, I wish you were in your own house, but I bet your Dad will love waking up to see you Christmas morning.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Santa baby by Madonna...I love that song 😜

Lacies loves it too! Hehe...


----------



## Touchet (Nov 15, 2015)

Little Christmas Tree by the Jackson 5 or Ave Maria.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> It's the one that hist #1 on the singles chart in both Australia and New Zealand in 1967 - Snoopy's Christmas.


I like that one, get a kick out of Santa Baby and Grandma got run over by a reindeer, but I suppose that's not appropriate to the video..lol:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I like Mele Kalikimaka by Bing Crosby or Jimmy Buffett.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Marshmallow World is a fun song and marshmallows are certainly white and fluffy


----------



## simba11 (Nov 20, 2014)

My favorite is by Wham! "Last Christmas"


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

I love Pie Jesu, Sleigh Ride, and Mele Kalikimaka.


----------



## MustangMama (Dec 17, 2015)

O Holy Night. All I Want For Christmas is becoming a favorite. That song played in my head the entire couple of days I had to wait until Sophie was ready for adoption. She is all I wanted for Christmas.


----------



## Sweetmaltese4life (Nov 21, 2015)

*"A Marshmallow World" by Dean Martin.*

*It's light fun, festive, light, merry and describes Malteses *


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, this isn't for the video because I think the deadline is finally here ... ta da! :chili::chili:

But, I did have fun reading about all of your favorite songs.

I love so many of the older songs ... just like many of you do. One of my favorites from the past is *The Drummer Boy*

However, the past two years I have fallen in love with a newer song ... *One More Sleep* by Leona Lewis. I love this song! It is a happy song. It's romantic. A love song in many ways. It's fun! I start singing this song and often end up humming the melody all day long! I see this as a great song for someone who is waitng for a loved one's return ... maybe someone who has served in the military overseas. Or, perhaps for someone who is anticipating the arrival of a new pup to join their family. Snowball loves when I sing this song! I hope you enjoy listening to it on the link below! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=899oL2qVp44

Leona Lewis - One More Sleep - YouTube
_Merry Christmas from Marie!_


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Marie, what a nice photo, you look so happy and it's like a snowglobe. I don't know that song, but I will check it out. 

Here's one that I have been singing.
Can anyone guess where this little song is from?

Wonder what's inside the Holidays.
What's in all these presents anyways?
What's behind those frosted windows?
Why's December always dark?
Why am I singing wherever I go?
When's my Christmas Spirit start?
Wonder if, what's inside has really been there all the time?
Wonder if it's wonder in my heart?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maglily said:


> Marie, what a nice photo, you look so happy and it's like a snowglobe. I don't know that song, but I will check it out.
> 
> Here's one that I have been singing.
> Can anyone guess where this little song is from?
> ...


Oreo cookies! 

I cheated. I googled. :smtease:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Marie,

What a great picture.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oreo cookies!
> 
> I cheated. I googled. :smtease:



"Cheaterbug!!" that's what my sister would snap at me - well IF I cheated at anything. LOL

You're right, it's the cute little Oreo song.


----------



## Slydersmama (Dec 9, 2015)

My 2 favorites are "A Baby Changes Everything" - Faith Hill and "Mary Did You Know"...both just bring tears to my eyes...love them!


----------

